

What python framework can be used to build a REST api? - udswagz

I know of Flask, Django and Pyramid. I don&#x27;t want anything that has those in it, i all i want is a pure Rest Framework (not Web framework with REST extensions). Something that is used for just RESTful ApI. 
Just Models and Controllers no views.
Thanks in advance.
======
smt88
Just because a framework offers views doesn't mean that it's too heavy for
you. If no views are being processed, they're adding a negligible amount of
overhead just from loading the code.

You don't necessarily even need a framework. You could use some libraries. You
only need: routing, HTTP request processing, and HTTP response preparation.

~~~
udswagz
links please ?

~~~
smt88
I've actually only used Django, Flask, and CherryPy for Python projects, so I
haven't researched that stuff.

In general, I strongly support the idea of tying together tiny libraries,
rather than using a framework. It takes months to learn every line of code in
an end-to-end framework, but if you're pulling in just the 2-3 libraries you
need, you can understand every line of your code. That's really important for
efficiency/bugfixing/maintenance.

You might want to check out Bobo:
[http://bobo.digicool.com/en/latest/index.html](http://bobo.digicool.com/en/latest/index.html)

------
fclaerho
If you're still looking for something, I've hacked a wrapper over Bottle to
ease the implementation of a REST service, it's small (2 python files
including Bottle) and might fit your needs:
[https://github.com/fclaerho/rest](https://github.com/fclaerho/rest)

------
iurisilvio
Werkzeug is the Flask HTTP handler. It can be useful for you. I know restpy
[0], based on werkzeug.

[0]
[https://restpy.readthedocs.org/en/latest/](https://restpy.readthedocs.org/en/latest/)

------
chudi
you said that you don't want any flask, but have you looked at Flask-Restless
?

Flask just gives you the routing part maybe you can even strip flask out of it
and just use wsgi.

You can try [http://python-eve.org/](http://python-eve.org/) too

------
avinassh
have you looked into Tornado?

~~~
udswagz
yes i just did, its a web framework, not pure REST framework

